# Decline bench and dumbbell press?



## I94 (Sep 5, 2011)

How many of you do decline bench and dumbbell press? Are they really beneficial? I use to do flat and incline movements


----------



## huge28 (Sep 6, 2011)

I94 said:


> How many of you do decline bench and dumbbell press? Are they really beneficial? I use to do flat and incline movements



Yes , you can stick to incline and flat.


----------



## BritishBulldog (Sep 6, 2011)

I also do incline and flat


----------



## guest (Sep 7, 2011)

I throw in the decline bench once in a while, that as well as the decline close grip triceps press.


----------



## slippery (Sep 8, 2011)

Imo inclines and declines with dumbbells works the chest more then benching.


----------



## drob29 (Sep 8, 2011)

Declines are the best chest lift to add size. Weighted dips will also do the trick. 

Next time you do chest, only do a flat bench warm up. Then dont do flat bench again, go 3 sets each heavy weighted dips, heavy decline, then incline, then declive flys then incline flys. You will feel that work out in a major way. 

Flat bench = flat chest


----------

